# Tug Rss Feeds



## BigThunderDownUnder (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello,

I just signed up for this board to ask this question, so if it has been asked before please accept my apologies.

Does TUG have an RSS Feed for recent additions to the marketplace that I can subscribe to?  For Example, It would be nice to have a feed for the "10 most recent For Sale Ads in Florida" so I can just add it to my google RSS reader.  Nothing too specific, but I'd rather have an RSS feed than have to return to TUG all the time a run searches.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2009)

there is nothing like that available for the marketplace via RSS.

however if you sign up for the weekly newsletter, those tidbits are available in it each week.

the newsletter however is a TUG MEMBER only item.


----------



## BigThunderDownUnder (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.  

I had a friend of mine, that is a current member, forward me a copy of the newsletter so I could take a look.  I see the section for newest for sale/rent ads, but I don't see anything any more specific like newest for sale/rent in a specific state or whatever.  Do you have more than one newsletter?  

I'm definitely considering membership per my friends recommendation, but as I do not currently own a timeshare and am really just looking to rent/buy one, it would sure be nice if that membership came with a great tool like RSS feeds to give me recent information without having to do a search every day os so.  It would just save me and I'm sure others time in our busy lives.  

Do you think this is something you consider useful to members and that you may do in the future?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2009)

no, the newsletter shares the same format every week, just with updated info.

you can setup a resort watch list to inform you when new reviews/ads become available for those resorts however.


----------

